# OpenCV with Python3 bindings?



## lauri (May 21, 2019)

Hello,

I've finally taken my first steps towards using FreeBSD and I'm happy with what I am seeing (ZFS, chyve, iocage, lack of systemd etc).

I see that Python3 bindings are not available for OpenCV from binary packages repos. I attempted to compile another build with ports but no avail. Python3 won't get detected. I've done same process repeatedly on Ubuntu and there installing python3-dev and python3-numpy suffices to have OpenCV detect Python3 support during compilation. What I've tried so far is adding DEFAULT_VERSIONS= python=3.6 python3=3.6 to  /etc/make.conf, but nevertheless python3 bindings seem to be disabled.

Could anyone elaborate what I might be doing wrong or what to investigate?


----------

